# Winamp to shutdown after 20th Dec 2013



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

My most favourite media player before VLC came along. 

Could be one of the best media players out there. Extremely skinnable and support for thousands of plugins. It was so popular that Digit use to provide Winamp skins with every disc during the heydays. This will be a sad demise. 

Download Winamp Media Player - Free MP3, Video, and Music Player - Winamp

So long and thanks for whipping the Llama's a$$.

*userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/34175215/DJ+Mike+Llama+winamp.jpg


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2013)

sad news early in the morning......
This was my first music player that i had used in my life ...


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 21, 2013)

They had to. Who uses winamp these days.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 21, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> They had to. Who uses winamp these days.



I do... Best player there ever was!!! Auto-Tag was the best feature ever invented!!! 
RIP Llama!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2013)

I also use winamp from last 12 years...its a sad news     i love its simplicity


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2013)

It was fun back when I got my first PC. Various and skins and other cool things.

But now foobar 2000 for audio and VLC for video.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 21, 2013)

I first started using it in 2000 then I moved to GOM Player and then to VLC but still I use Winamp for my audio.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2013)

After seeing all these shutdowns, I feel old already.

I used to use Winamp since 2003 to 2010. Loved the Enhancer plugin.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2013)

I still use winamp...Its still one of the best softwares around.Really saddened


----------



## PratikV (Nov 21, 2013)

Old days when we used winamp mostly for the Skins...... Only 90's kids will remember them


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2013)

I stopped using winamp since windows media player 9 came along. 
No I wont miss it. But yeah it was my first music player. It was fast and I loved the equalizer on it. Not much of a skins guy but I like the speed.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 21, 2013)

Sad to read this. As many guys said above, Winamp is also my first ever media player. It is one of the best. I still loving using it.


----------



## BombayBoy (Nov 21, 2013)

Winamp Winamp
Still the best for me.


----------



## noob (Nov 21, 2013)

I love WMP. Never really liked Winamp.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Nov 21, 2013)

that's really sad...i too use Winamp..gonna miss it


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Nov 21, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> They had to. Who uses winamp these days.



recently i switched to iTunes...my first one was Winamp
i used to change the equalizer in winamp and save that in another preset


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, AIMP3 is the best player. Simple, very fast loading, lets me edit tags, awesome player.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 21, 2013)

I am not going to miss Winamp.  I still use and intend to use it as long as I possibly can. And then, I will certainly miss it


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 21, 2013)

I never used winamp
i dont know how it ended up on my laptop
hmmmm 


> It was so popular that Digit use to provide Winamp skins with every disc .


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 21, 2013)

Sachin retires. CHIP shuts down. Google+ Messes up YouTube. WinAMP shuts down.  (End of the world 2012 effect?)


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Its been years since i have used Winamp..
It was certainly the first ( & most frequent) media player that i was using with my old HCL PC .. i loved the various skins..
VLC is almost the unanimous choice now..


R.I.P Winamp


----------



## cutemug (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh,that's sad  
It was the first music player which I used.
Atleast we feel regret that it is shutting down, maybe new generation kids won't have any attachment with their technology as they have many options and the technology always keeps updating.
It reminded of the times when I used to visit my uncle's place, to play Dave on his PC, do some timepass on Paint,play Solitaire  Internet was very new then and I didnt even knew how to create an account on Yahoo or send an email
Seems totally weird now


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Really sad news. They should have made it completely public managed.
I use Foobar 2000 BTW and I'm never EVER going to change it.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Nov 21, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/DSIPOx8.png

I miss Winamp. Brings back those ol days. I skinned to my heart's content  I even remember Napster screwing up. Such were those days.
Then I switched to Musicmatch. Courtesy, my bro. But then came along this thing called Mediamonkey. Don't know why but it got worse with updates 

Lot of you guys use Foobar. Will definitely give that a try 



The Conqueror said:


> Sachin retires. CHIP shuts down. Google+ Messes up YouTube. WinAMP shuts down.  (End of the world 2012 effect?)



 Totally


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 21, 2013)

Iam using winamp for a decade +.. .from the dawn of my PC ,i have used winamp till the date ..now which one ?


----------



## sushovan (Nov 21, 2013)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Iam using winamp for a decade +.. .from the dawn of my PC ,i have used winamp till the date ..now which one ?



Foobar2k


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 21, 2013)

is it just going to stop updating?? i dont see anything wrong with that, its already very robust...
anyways its just my opinion


----------



## lywyre (Nov 21, 2013)

For those who are looking for alternatives, I see v 2.9x more than enough for me. I don't see any need for updating to higher version or any alternatives.

BTW, I bet many here remember how and why Netscape went into oblivion. Then, along came Firefox.


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 21, 2013)

Feeling nostalgic about my PC experience already now, yes, for me too it was the first media player i used and it was the the first I saw everywhere as a kid, i really liked the response and how easy it was, shoutcast Tv , i stopped it after wmp10, but used it to make playlists, it was sooo easy to make and edit playlists in it




The Conqueror said:


> Sachin retires. CHIP shuts down. Google+ Messes up YouTube. WinAMP shuts down.  (End of the world 2012 effect?)




EXACTLY


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 21, 2013)

i still use it daily, one of my most used apps..


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 21, 2013)

man I feel like im becoming old!! lost winamp, sachin, CHIP, dravid, laxman, all spinners in india(spinners bowl medium pace now  ).

I can remember 3 idiots now...
Give me some sunshine, give me some rain
Give me another chance I want to grow up one again


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 21, 2013)

The grand daddy of all music players. Rest in peace, big guy.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 21, 2013)

It was 1998 when i used winamp. Nope its just not right. Perhaps the right term i wanted to use was, it was 1998 when i used computer as a music source and ofcourse after about using music on pc for month, i came later to know its winamp a software that doesnt come builtin but rather sourced from CD's/ friends. 

  This is what winamp for me. Its almost like saying bye music....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2013)

well i have switched to jet audio after upgrading my system........


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 22, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> Sachin retires. CHIP shuts down. Google+ Messes up YouTube. WinAMP shuts down.  (End of the world 2012 effect?)



More like "a new, privacy-less beginning".


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 22, 2013)

To all the guys using other audio players instead of Winamp, do they support Auto-Tagging???
Die-hard Winamp fan here...  Auto-Tagging is one of the best features in Winamp and helps to keep a large library organised...  
Also, once they stop supporting Winamp, will they stop it's access to the Auto-Tagging database??? The Gracenote metadata database, that is???
Need some alternatives with Auto-Tagging to prepare for the worst!!!


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

My most favourite plugin was Enchancer, it allowed you to tweak the fidelity of dull sounding tracks. A tweakers wet dream.

Also lets not forget the no. of visualizations that came with Winamp, not only that, there was a fully functional platform to create your own and edit other people's visualization.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

WildTangent used to have a plugin that allowed you to play games in Winamp. There were plugins to make it into a DJ workstation, DSP plugins, mixer plugins and many more. Winamp is somewhat like Firefox, there are tons of plugins to accomplish anything. I believe there are very few media players with that level of plugin support as Winamp does.


----------



## Renny (Nov 22, 2013)

Winamp + MMD3 skin + iZotope ozone = unmatched looks and audio quality.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2013)

Even I started my journey with it, followed by jet audio courtesy: Digit), then J river m.c. (one of the most feature packed around there), finally to wmp from v10.



PratikV said:


> Old days when we used winamp mostly for the Skins...... Only 90's kids will remember them



Yo 




cutemug said:


> Oh,that's sad
> It was the first music player which I used.
> Atleast we feel regret that it is shutting down, maybe new generation kids won't have any attachment with their technology as they have many options and the technology always keeps updating.
> It reminded of the times when I used to visit my uncle's place, to play Dave on his PC, do some timepass on Paint,play Solitaire  Internet was very new then and I didnt even knew how to create an account on Yahoo or send an email
> Seems totally weird now



Bhai rulayega kya


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 22, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Auto-Tagging is one of the best features in Winamp and helps to keep a large library organised...



For bollywood also?


----------



## lywyre (Nov 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> For bollywood also?



Yes. I even tag Ilayaraja's '80s music with Gracenote. It seems support for Gracenote will continue even after Dec 15. Source: Winamp

BTW, Winamp v5.66 has been released on Nov 20.


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 22, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> For bollywood also?



Yup... It fills up all the ID3 tags, even some obscure ones like composer and all!!! 



lywyre said:


> Yes. I even tag Ilayaraja's '80s music with Gracenote. It seems support for Gracenote will continue even after Dec 15. Source: Winamp
> 
> BTW, Winamp v5.66 has been released on Nov 20.



Whoa... Finally some good news!!! Woo Hoo!!!
Btw, I didn't know that most "Digitians" were oblivious of the Auto-Tagging feature!!!


----------



## lywyre (Nov 22, 2013)

Even more good news: Microsoft tipped for Winamp and Shoutcast acquisitions from AOL - SlashGear

For fun: Winamp, it really whips Ballmer's a**


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2013)

shoutcast too? as long as anyone buys it
pretty sure too many radio apps use shoutcast as the streamer, so hope this does not go down


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2013)

AFAIK, way too many people use Shoutcast for them to shut it down. But there have been rumors quite a long time back that they were going to shut it down. I remember people putting up petitions to prevent AOL from shutting down Shoutcast.

But please no Microsoft. Anyone but Microsoft and Apple. I would love it if Google were interested.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 22, 2013)

I prefer it going open source. 
If it is not going that way, better MS than no one. Atleast that will keep them alive and Winamp as default media player: why not?

I don't see any reason for Google to pick it up, though I would be very happy if that happens.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 22, 2013)

The year was 1998 and my first PC was assembled. Winamp was my first player. I was simply overwhelmed and filled with joy seeing all the games, softwares, wallpapers etc. Now nothing excites me much. Guess its just a part of becoming old


----------



## lll_aritra_lll (Nov 22, 2013)

Winamp, musicmatch jukebox and jetaudio.. My alltime and most used music player. Sad to hear the news


----------



## RohanM (Nov 24, 2013)

Ahhh first MP that is used by me... but not using it since last 3-4 years.. Windows Media player is best..


----------



## powerhoney (Nov 24, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ahhh first MP that is used by me... but not using it since last 3-4 years.. *Windows Media player is best..*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ahhh first MP that is used by me... but not using it since last 3-4 years.. Windows Media player is best..



Everyone knows where this post is going 



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat...ouve-ever-heard-about-technology-cool-12.html


----------



## RohanM (Nov 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Everyone where this post is going



?????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2013)

RohanM said:


> ?????



Sorry, edited.


----------



## reddick (Nov 24, 2013)

I used to operate winamp during my initial computing days ... I would not forget those days along with this app


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, i wont really say that Winamp was bad .... skin feature was gr8 but the memorable moment will only be the installation .... u may know why ?   if not ill tell u


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2013)

Uh why?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2013)

^^*forums.winamp.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43348&d=1215771456


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 25, 2013)

^^ Perfect


----------



## rockfella (Nov 25, 2013)

I never used Winamp, Foobar FTW lol.


----------



## iSh0w (Nov 25, 2013)

Man, that is just sad! Reminiscing the old days when Winamp was the only player on my P1 bulky slow pc, ahhh those days


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes mine too on a P2 always listening to music.


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 25, 2013)

Winamp news made me remember of those old days when my father gifted me my first computer and the only player with Windows was Winamp.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 25, 2013)

iSh0w said:


> Man, that is just sad! Reminiscing the old days when Winamp was the only player on my P1 bulky slow pc, ahhh those days





bavusani said:


> Yes mine too on a P2 always listening to music.



That makes me remember my Packard Bell powered by a 286 with 4x4MB EDO RAM and 512MB Quantum HDD. It was run by Win '95 which had no problem running Winamp.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 25, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Uh why?


cuz of a ass icon !


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2013)

Perhaps you mean Llama.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 26, 2013)

no man ! there was a nice, cute butt with a orange bikini.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

In the old days along with Winamp there used to be Jet Audio player. Now when VLC Player came it became a rage just like Winamp in those old days. The player where we can convert mp3 songs from 128KBPS to 256 and more is Winamp. Lets hope that MS buys it and keeps it afloat.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 26, 2013)

More drama.

Fans of Winamp have launched a website to save it. If you still love Winamp, feel free to sign the petition.

Source : Winamp lovers beg AOL to open source code | Ars Technica

Here is how the downfall of Winamp came about over the years : Winamp’s woes: how the greatest MP3 player undid itself

For the kiddies over here who do not know about Winamp :


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 26, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> Its been years since i have used Winamp..
> It was certainly the first ( & most frequent) media player that i was using with my old HCL PC .. i loved the various skins..
> VLC is almost the unanimous choice now..
> 
> ...



Even HCL sold its PC manufacturing division.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Winamp May Live On Thanks to New Owner


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 3, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Winamp May Live On Thanks to New Owner



Wow..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2014)

Please no M$


----------



## RCuber (Jan 3, 2014)

winamp current version 5.666


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 3, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Winamp May Live On Thanks to New Owner



good to know


----------



## afterlife (Jan 13, 2014)

this sucks :'(


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2014)

Radionomy acquires Winamp and Shoutcast.



> Radionomy, which provides one of the largest platforms for radio producers and broadcasters and the world’s largest digital audio advertising network through the business combination with TargetSpot, announced that it has acquired media player Winamp and internet radio platform Shoutcast from AOL. Terms of the deal were not disclosed. The acquisition will give Radionomy exposure to a much larger audience and pave the way for offering Radionomy listeners an enhanced experience.
> 
> Winamp: the future of the multi-device experience
> The Winamp media player offers the ability to listen to, watch and manage music, video, podcasts and internet radio on desktop and mobile devices, while customizing the experience to personal tastes.
> ...



Source : Radionomy acquires SHOUTcast and Winamp, announces future plans. - Broadcasting World


----------



## Anorion (Jan 18, 2014)

phew. shoutcast lives. yay.


----------



## Nishant (Jan 27, 2014)

winamp. everyone's first player. mine too


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 22, 2014)

Finally Winamp back 

Spotify’s tribute to Winamp as Spotiamp

Here..........




> AOL recently sold Winamp – its ageing
> but still popular media player – to the
> internet radio company Radionomy
> (www.radionomy.com/en). Before the
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2014)

Too bad Spotify is not available in India.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have been using this since I discovered it for the first time years ago. Along with other players I use this one too.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2014)

spotify is available in india if you sign up from where it is available


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

Anorion said:


> spotify is available in india if you sign up from where it is available


Good to know, proxies 

Another O/T question, can we do something like that Google Music? Idiots won't let me pay for my music, fk music is down.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2014)

yep. if you have a google music account, you can use it in india.


----------

